# Looking for NSFW 1x1 Partners



## Snurmit (Jun 11, 2020)

Howdy

I'm brand spankin' new to the FA Forums but I've been roleplaying on forums for fifteen years. I'm an adult non-binary individual looking for other adults to do some NSFW rp. I advertise myself as semi-lit, guaranteeing a few paragraphs per post. My main kinks are zoophilia, dub-con, breeding, and domination. Turn offs are scat, watersports, anal, and gore.

Really interested in a Pokemon roleplay or one that takes place in the Warcraft universe. I'm also really open to ideas. Can be a quick hookup RP or something more longterm.

Discord: Snurmit#3901


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

You only use Discord correct? No other places?


----------



## Snurmit (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> You only use Discord correct? No other places?


I don't really have a preference. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Well, I mainly ask since I don't seem to have most apps. Merely the fur affinity note system and these very forums. Other than that, I have nothing.


----------



## Bluequill (Jul 21, 2020)

Request sent in discord


----------

